# Overstay Residence Permit



## sskimpt (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi, I am a South Korean living in Portugal. My one year residence permit expires next May, but I need to stay in Portugal until July. Is there a way to stay 2 months longer without going through the process of residence permit extension? Thanks.


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

sskimpt said:


> Hi, I am a South Korean living in Portugal. My one year residence permit expires next May, but I need to stay in Portugal until July. Is there a way to stay 2 months longer without going through the process of residence permit extension? Thanks.


Without renewing residence permit, you dont mention permit conditions, you would need to leave and re-enter schengen as tourist. That will give you 90 day stay.
Previous stay with residence permit is not counted against 90 day limit.

Day trip to Moroco?


----------



## sskimpt (Nov 19, 2019)

b0ll0cks-to-brexit said:


> Without renewing residence permit, you dont mention permit conditions, you would need to leave and re-enter schengen as tourist. That will give you 90 day stay.
> Previous stay with residence permit is not counted against 90 day limit.
> 
> Day trip to Moroco?


I was also wondering about a trip outside Schengen area. A light trip is probably easier than going through residence permit renewal. Thanks.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

sskimpt said:


> ... I need to stay in Portugal until July. ...


Does whatever you need to stay for involve anything that a normal Schengen tourist visa (or waiver) wouldn't normally allow (like work)?


----------



## sskimpt (Nov 19, 2019)

RichardHenshall said:


> Does whatever you need to stay for involve anything that a normal Schengen tourist visa (or waiver) wouldn't normally allow (like work)?


No, I don't work here. I am a retiree and here with residence permit for Passive Income Holder. It's just that my house in Seoul I am returning to is ready only in July(2 months after my residence permit expires).


----------

